# المنتديات الخاصة > أخبار تهمك >  موقع اكوام اسهل المواقع على الاطلاق في الاستخدام

## ضياء الروح

موقع اكوام اسهل المواقع على الاطلاق في الاستخدام و لكن معا في جولة صغيرة مثلا، يظهر امامك الاقسام الرئيسية للموقع التي هي الافلام و المسلسلات و التلفزيون و الالعاب و البرامج و المنوعات، ما عليك سوى الدخول لاحد الاقسام و تصفح محتواها و لديك الفلتر العلوي الذي من خلاله تستطيع الدخول للأقسام الفرعية للقسم مثل قسم الافلام الى قسم الافلام العربية و من خلال الفلتر تستطيع فلترة نتائجك لتصل لافضل نتيجة من خيارات عديدة مثل الجودة و سنة الانتاج و التصنيف و اللغة الخ.
https://akwam.io

https://chrome.google.com/webstore/d...eclgangm?hl=ar

----------

